# Naming new baby



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Me and the wife are expecting a new baby boy.  Right now we are thinking about the name Spencer Lynn.  The first name is the only name that has the possibility to be changed.  Lynn will be the middle name no matter what.  Do you like Spencer?  We are open to suggestions.  Baby is due to be born on the 4th of July also.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I like "Spenser" but with an "S". The classic "Michael" sounds good with Lynn. Whatever you choose...Jackal is right out because then his name would be Jacqueline. 

Edit: How about Patrick (For Pat Tillman? A true Hero everybody can be proud of).


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I love the name Spencer for a boy!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Love the name Spencer.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

I love it too -- it's my fiance's name and I've grown quite fond of it!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh, and congratulations!!


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Congratulations  I think Spencer Lynn  is a wonderful name again congratulation.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

How exciting, congratulations! Love the name. My daughter's middle name is Lynn.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes, I like the name.   It was on the list of names for our son.  But I also had a lot of rules for it -- two syllable name, something that wouldn't be rude if it was shortened or went with some bad rhyme, wasn't very popular so every other kid had that name in his class.  All the rules that I had for our kids names is probably why I can't name my Kindle LOL.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Love the name Spencer for a boy - and congratulations!  Keep us posted


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Congratulations on your baby boy!  Are ya gonna call him Spence?


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

I like the name Spencer!


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

DawnOfChaos said:


> Yes, I like the name.  It was on the list of names for our son. But I also had a lot of rules for it -- two syllable name, something that wouldn't be rude if it was shortened or went with some bad rhyme, wasn't very popular so every other kid had that name in his class. All the rules that I had for our kids names is probably why I can't name my Kindle LOL.


We did this with both of our kids. A pain in the butt process, but I hope it will serve them well!


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> Me and the wife are expecting a new baby boy. Right now we are thinking about the name Spencer Lynn. The first name is the only name that has the possibility to be changed. Lynn will be the middle name no matter what. Do you like Spencer? We are open to suggestions. Baby is due to be born on the 4th of July also.


I like it. He is not going to find every second boy in his kindergarten class has his name!
My younger son is Jake which is a very popular name now. However, since he is in his early 30's now, this means he was wa-a-ay ahead of the pack!

Patricia


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Congratulations on the upcoming baby!*


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

We try to stick to unique names.  My first son is named Trenten Stephen and my daughter is Shelby Gail.  Not too many kids with those names so they don't get lost in the crowd.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I've always liked the name Spencer. It is Winston Churchill's middle name, so it has a nice historical pedigree.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> We try to stick to unique names. My first son is named Trenten Stephen and my daughter is Shelby Gail. Not too many kids with those names so they don't get lost in the crowd.


Spencer seems more mainstream than the other two. You might want to check the social security website to see how popular it is lately. (I may just be thinking of a lot of them that are closer to my age.)


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Spencer is a great name! So, is Lynn a family name? I like the 2-1 pattern with the syllables, it makes it a great name to chant when he is a sport/rock/other star!


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

MAGreen said:


> Spencer is a great name! So, is Lynn a family name?


Yes Lynn is a family name. there is at least 1 person per generation with Lynn as a middle name.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Congratulations! I don't have any input here, but if y'all haven't read this site, you really really should:

http://notwithoutmyhandbag.com/babynames/index.html

Except don't read it at work. We lost an entire day on this site, and then the mgrs didn't think it was nearly so funny. She basically mocks name choice from people who are too pretentious to have children, or who shouldn't have been allowed to reproduce under any circumstances. One of her comments was about a woman who had posted at some other baby name site. The OP said something like "My grandmother was named Hildegard, and my aunt was Florence! Both of those are great heirloom names! Feel free to use them!!!" And her comment was "....you really need to check out what the "heir" part of "heirloom" means."


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Spencer Lynn, that sounds very good


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

hate to be negative, but Spencer was the name of the boy who tough me what a bj was at a way too young age, but on the other hand the only other Spencer Ive known was the most popular guy in my high school, it just goes to show, you never can tell. don't judge a book buy its cover.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Congratulations! I don't have any input here, but if y'all haven't read this site, you really really should:
> 
> http://notwithoutmyhandbag.com/babynames/index.html
> 
> Except don't read it at work. We lost an entire day on this site, and then the mgrs didn't think it was nearly so funny. She basically mocks name choice from people who are too pretentious to have children, or who shouldn't have been allowed to reproduce under any circumstances. One of her comments was about a woman who had posted at some other baby name site. The OP said something like "My grandmother was named Hildegard, and my aunt was Florence! Both of those are great heirloom names! Feel free to use them!!!" And her comment was "....you really need to check out what the "heir" part of "heirloom" means."


OMG, this site is HILARIOUS!

Congrats on the new baby, I love the name Spencer Lynn!


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry, but it makes me think of that slimey guy on The Hills show.  But congrats on the baby!  I'm sure no matter what you name him, he will be wonderful!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Isn't it great, Songbird?  I mean, does it not make you just spit your beverage of choice all over the monitor?


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Isn't it great, Songbird? I mean, does it not make you just spit your beverage of choice all over the monitor?


It DID! LOL! I'll be sharing that site with friends. Thanks!


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks like the yes's have it.  Me and the DH have decided to go ahead and name the baby Spencer.  Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Congratulations to you, the Mrs and Spencer! Can't wait to see pictures when he arrives!


----------

